# xxxxy - 49'ers



## Vanilla_girl

Does anyone on here have a son with this syndrome? My son was diagonosed with this at a week old and I would love to talk to someone who has been through this.

thanks


----------



## Lottie86

How old is your little boy? Have you joined Unique the rare chromosome disorder charity yet? They are really nice and will be able to put you in touch with other xxxxy families :D

I found this on their website: https://www.rarechromo.org/information/Chromosome_X/XXXXY FTNW.pdf 

Www.xxxysyndrome.com might be helpful too if you haven't already seen it.


----------

